# Ok, this has to be a joke



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I periodically check for some 5.7x28 ammo on here just to see if I can find a good deal...

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/fnh-5-7x28-ss192ss197/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Now I remember why I don't have that caliber. :grin:


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Perhaps he was going for $350-$400????


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:shock:


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

People mess up all the time on the gun exchange website, sometimes it's pretty funny. I like it when they put their name on the what's for sale line, I think it was this morning that I saw Dan as for sale, he was pretty cheap too! :grin:


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Look, I found a good deal on Russel! Only 600 and he can be yours

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/russell-9/

My wife thinks I have the dumbest sense of humor, but I chuckle every time I see these


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have seen in So Salt lake for 90.00 a box and up in Layton for 19.99 a box.


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

This is probably a better bargain.
http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/vintage-and-collectible-22-lr/
Wes


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I've seen weird ads like that before, usually they are trying to combine 2 different price points in the title and then explain it better in the description. This ad makes no sense at all.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Wes said:


> This is probably a better bargain.
> http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/vintage-and-collectible-22-lr/
> Wes


 So that is the "22 long range" they keep asking for. All this time I thought they didn't know that "LR" meant "long rifle".


----------

